# Coolant fumes on 2003 ?



## maximaEnthusiast (Feb 1, 2004)

I have 42k miles on a 2003 SE and recently noticed a strong coolant and humidity smell (perhaps coolant fumes?) inside the cabin. I had a similar problem with a 1994 Altima. I just can't believe this is now due also to a leak in the heater core so soon on a 03? Would this be the only cause? Recommendations? Just hate to apply a radiator stop leak product to the maxima.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if you have 42k miles, is it still under warranty?

Tkae it to Nissan and yell and scream at them until it's fixed.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

maximaEnthusiast said:


> I have 42k miles on a 2003 SE and recently noticed a strong coolant and humidity smell (perhaps coolant fumes?) inside the cabin. I had a similar problem with a 1994 Altima. I just can't believe this is now due also to a leak in the heater core so soon on a 03? Would this be the only cause? Recommendations? Just hate to apply a radiator stop leak product to the maxima.


get nissan to do a good will repair. hahahah. j/k. 

Take it to a mechanic. any mechanic would be able to easily find a leak if there is one.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Do you have a leak or something?Coolant on your reservor getting lower?Or are you talking about the SMELL inside your car,it smell like sour or something(can't discribe the smell).If it is then it's time to change out that IN CABIN MICROFILTER.You suppose to change that like every 15K or something.  Here it is.


----------

